# chipmunk/dinner attacks cat



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

my favorite animal video of the day:

Cat attacked by dinner - YouTube


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is very funny! One of Lily's favorite toys is the hide a squirrel by Kyjen. the little squirrels look like chipmunks more than squirrels though. She carries them around all over and love to play hide and seek and fetch for them in the morning when we are having coffee. I think she was very surprised last year when we were on Cape Cod and taking a walk on the property where we were staying to find a chipmunk that gave her some sass when she poked her nose at it. Normally hers squeak (at least until Peeves breaks the squeakers) but they certainly don't jump up at her when she reaches for them!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i was surprised at how feisty that little thing was. makes you wonder what they would be like if they ever organized as a group...


----------

